# Ideas for MP soap



## jenmarie82 (Nov 23, 2008)

I want to make some festive soap but i don't want it to just be plain old bars. I don't have cookie cutters and i don't want to run out and buy a whole bunch just for soap. Is there anything else I can use to make my MP more distinctive/attractive?


----------



## craftykelly (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe make your own imbeds like christmas trees using a paring knife and cut out the trees and make those opaque green and use clear MP over the top iykwim?


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree you can make your own embeds.  you can also layer MP soaps in different colors.  you can get soap paints (don't know if they are any good) at some craft stores.  You can embed dollar bills or tiny toys (gold fish seem popular) for gifts to kids (not under 3 years old though), you can use mica to make it shimmery... 

lots of options.


----------

